# Swordfish



## Doublevision (Jan 11, 2015)

Who is the local swordfish guru? Whether it's a charter or is someone local looking for a new team. We are serious about both day and night bites. Moved from Texas and now out of O beach. We fish a 33 freeman. We've been deciples of "Boobytrap" and have caught several broad bills. Thanks for the help. Tight lines


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

ChrisV on here is about as good as it gets


----------



## Doublevision (Jan 11, 2015)

Info on ChrisV?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

he works at Sams in orange beach, i tried PMing you his info but I guess you too new of a member. im sure he will be on here shortly. ill text him and give him the heads up


----------



## Bilbo (May 21, 2014)

ChrisV is definetly the man you need to talk to. Saw your boat on the lift on the south side of Ono. We were also out at Ram Powell with you guys last year looking for tuna. Great looking boat!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yikes! No pressure on me for anything I'm sure!

If you're new to the area, I'd suggest coming by and talking to me at our store. It's at:

Sam's
251-981-4245
27122 Canal Rd
Orange Beach, Al 36561

I work there Wed-thurs from 1-9, Friday 7-7 and on Saturday from 9-9.


----------



## Doublevision (Jan 11, 2015)

We have probably already met as I'm in SAMs all the time. I'll be down weekend of the 4/24. Let's get a game plan then. I look forward to it..thank you


----------

